# fly reel ?



## mansfieldcrazy32 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am looking for a fly reel that doesn't corode in the salt water that quickly. If yall have any suggestions please let me know.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

anything'll work as long as it's made of anodized bar stock aluminum and you rinse it after each use.


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm sure you'll get plenty of suggestions, and Ish is exactly right, but I am sold on my Ross reels. I've got a couple of them. Very low maint. (none, just rinse), drag works great, looks nice and not too pricey. They aren't the cheapest out there, but I've had 2 of mine for 6 years now and 0 problems. Just put another on my 6 wt, and I'll put another Ross on my next rod as well.


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

i've had the best luck with reels that have disk drags too. The cork ones just seem to not do too great in the salt water. I prefer tibor reels myself, they rinse off and never have an issue


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

I use Abel Super Series reels. Like Ish says, make sure it's machined and that you clean it properly after every use. I recommend you buy as much reel as your budget will allow and buy from a manufacturer that will allow you to send it back if it gets damaged and will fix it for a fraction of what a new one would cost.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree any of the machined bar stock reels will work fine. I look at the drag system and buy the best I can afford. I like the large teflon disc type. I have two reels that are over 15years old and they show no sign of corrosion. To maintain the reel I find that after each trip I rinse the reel in hot tape water, then dry. I then wipe it down with a rag socked in WD40 *DO NOT SPRAY*. Take care not to get oil on the line. It could damage the coatings. I also pull the fly line through a cloth containing line cleaning/dressing compound. The whole process takes less than 5 mnutes.


----------



## James Anderson (Nov 25, 2021)

Salt accelerates the rusting process of metal components and can consequently reduce the performance and life span of your reels. Dirt, fish blood and guts, and sand particles can also get into the inner parts of the reels and eventually cause damage. Saltwater fly fishing typically requires a bit more skill and knowledge to be successful, and the target species require a bit stronger gear to chase. Arguably the most important piece of that gear is a good fly reel; one with a strong, reliable drag system, a large arbor, and plenty of backing capacity.
I have used Waterworks-Lamson Liquid fly reel for saltwater and it is price under $200. I own about a dozen fly reels mostly in the 50-100 dollar range. I normally fly fish 30 days a year or so. This reel has the best drag by far compared to my other steelhead fly reels, If you fish anywhere with sand or fish when it is below freezing a closed drag is very helpful. This is the best you will find at this price point. Also if you fish light tippet this drag is smooth, and will help prevent breaking off fish.


----------



## jetty tarpon (Aug 12, 2021)

I think he found something these last 12 years to get by...


----------

